

This Designer Designs with Her Nose - seanduffy
http://www.looknohands.me/

======
sergiotapia
She could have looked into using one of those chairs with half a keyboard in
the armrests. Her neck will eventually give out and then she's toast. :(

------
proveanegative
Fascinating, but I'm concerned this may be bad for your neck in the long run.

